# Thoughts On Modded Seiko'S



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

after what seemed like an age, there seems to be some new stuff around to use in your seiko's *if* you like to change things around a bit......and i, as well as a few more on here do......

so here are a few of the newer things that are doing the rounds.......i'll expect the usual comment from the usual suspects  but hey....we're all friends here, and this is a watch forum, and at least its not another "joke" :bag:

yobokies "huskey" white dial










some nice hands from MCWW



















MCWW also has some pretty awesome new chapter rings.....

and a few new dials from noah....i really like these...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

im still on the lookout mate for the bits to do that planet monster mod with.ihave those other bits i need to send to you but everytime i get round to it ive missed the post office,im crap lately too much going on.

the husky mod is ok but nothing new really is it.i prefer what people are doing to sub's and mm's at the moment some really interesting modders out there.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> im still on the lookout mate for the bits to do that planet monster mod with.ihave those other bits i need to send to you but everytime i get round to it ive missed the post office,im crap lately too much going on.
> 
> the husky mod is ok but nothing new really is it.i prefer what people are doing to sub's and mm's at the moment some really interesting modders out there.


i know jason....thats the thing....apart from the mod you want, there aint a lot about to do.....and that planet monster is as good a mod as ive seen......and the MM mods do look nice......


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> yobokies "huskey" white dial


 :shocking: Sorry to disappoint you Shawn but I actually quite like that

h34r: Loose that crappy rubber strap though :yucky:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

I got into the mod craze last year and had my 6309 adn 7548 quartz modded by Noah..

the wife found the quartz one too heavy, so I got it back! The color scheme was inspired by the Toucan bird of paradise we had seen....

Those new Noah dials were meant for his new Tsunami Model, I believe, but will likely fit the SKX series.He built the XW Tsunami to have lots of optional interchangeable parts as dials and hands.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

> Those new Noah dials were meant for his new Tsunami Model, I believe, but will likely fit the SKX series.He built the XW Tsunami to have lots of optional interchangeable parts as dials and hands.


do you know if the tsunami is on general sale yet thian?


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the 'Huskey' a lot Shawn. :thumbsup:

its very plain and simple to read and nice hands combo. And if it looks that good without any gumph on it then it must be good.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> > Those new Noah dials were meant for his new Tsunami Model, I believe, but will likely fit the SKX series.He built the XW Tsunami to have lots of optional interchangeable parts as dials and hands.
> 
> 
> do you know if the tsunami is on general sale yet thian?


I answered your question on AWF, Shawn...those dials will fit only the 7S26 and 6R15 movement casings...( I asked Noah several hours ago....)

He was going to have his Tsunamis assembled today!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

I love that Huskey, thats the nicest mod Ive seen yet.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

What's this 333m mean?! :lol:


----------



## Carlotwf (Nov 13, 2009)

That's the water resistance, 333 meters or 1000 feet.



bry1975 said:


> What's this 333m mean?! :lol:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Love the Huskey as well.







And yes, it deserves a better strap as Mutley indicated.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Thian said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > > Those new Noah dials were meant for his new Tsunami Model, I believe, but will likely fit the SKX series.He built the XW Tsunami to have lots of optional interchangeable parts as dials and hands.
> ...


thanks for that thian....i must remember to pop over the awf and check my posts!!!

do you know if he'll be offering a steel bracelet as an option on the tsunami?


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


*oh of course!* Some have seen the prototype and were awed by it...I am privy to his watch and just finished detailing his latest shots, so cannot show them to you ...but the SS bracelet is on the model he sent me!

Everything about his Tsunami was chosen for quality,so am sure the bracelet is top notch. From what he had mentioned in the past, for the price, the buyer gets to choose his options of dial, hands etc. for the one price!


----------



## sharkfin - Dave (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice, congrats on this little gem.

I was just thinking about a nice white dial. And I like the name too, I used to have a husky dog. 

Great mods are popping up all over.

The tsunami will be killer. It'll take on like a storm. 

Can't wait, exciting times.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Carlotwf said:


> That's the water resistance, 333 meters or 1000 feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me, this watch appears to be based on the SKX007/009 body but both of my SKX model watches are only marked up as being 200M items. Am I missing something here ?

Don't get me wrong, I'm not knocking this mod. I love it. But I'm just confused about the 333M part.

Noah also produced a face that fitted the SKX007/009 models a while back that looked almost identical to a Doxa face. Did anyone on the forum ever fit one ? :lookaround:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Service Engineer said:


> Carlotwf said:
> 
> 
> > That's the water resistance, 333 meters or 1000 feet.
> ...


one of my faves.....but stupidly i got rid because the lume was rubbish..........


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Carlotwf said:
> ...


That's the one.

Many thanks for taking the time to post the picture. :thumbsup:


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll still be interested to know how come the Noah model gets 333M though


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Service Engineer said:


> I'll still be interested to know how come the Noah model gets 333M though


i think its just where he's upgraded the watch and components....and had it tested to that depth


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks again for the prompt response. It's not that I'm ever likely to go to even 200M wearing my snorkel gear. Unless I'm sinking :angel:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Service Engineer said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > Service Engineer said:
> ...


no problem  think it might be time for me to have another go at doing this again.....with a relume from bry


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> Service Engineer said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


I was going to suggest that! haha! I don't wear my yellow Noah dial long enough into the eve to warrant reluming...wear my marathon Navigator as my bed watch haha!


----------

